# Zylotol scare... thank you TP



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So today was a a great day ,came home from celebrating my 7 year olds birthday party.
I never keep diet gum in the house because I have little children who do not always throw their gum away. I rather have a cavity then not have a dog.
My mother gives my niece a piece of sugar free gum and my niece puts it on the side to eat her cheese doodles. Zoe snatched it right up. I only knew she ate it because my 6 year old niece told me.
I ran up stairs and found the hydrogen peroxide and just two days ago i left a syringe near it. { think I read a post about that} I gave her 5ml and nothing happened, so I gave her another 2 and stilll nothing, so I gave her another 4ml. Sure enough the entire piece of gum game right up with loads of vomit for a good 5 mins.
I got into the car and headed to the vet . She said it would be ok to have n give her up to 25ml if necessary. I was worried about overdosing... it should not be too much of a concern if you are ever in this situation. I was frantic about that.
they gave her an anti medic shot for vomiting and she has a slight fever. they told me I saved her life with reacting so quickly.
I must thank Tiny Poodles as well as all the members here for saving Zoe's life.
I am still shaking as I write this.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad that Zoe is okay and it's good that you knew what to do,


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew! Thank Goodness for your preparedness!!!! Good going!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

As you can see I am still shaken up putting this in the food section. Lol 
Meant to post in health. Well gum is a food


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> So today was a a great day ,came home from celebrating my 7 year olds birthday party.
> I never keep diet gum in the house because I have little children who do not always throw their gum away. I rather have a cavity then not have a dog.
> My mother gives my niece a piece of sugar free gum and my niece puts it on the side to eat her cheese doodles. Zoe snatched it right up. I only knew she ate it because my 6 year old niece told me.
> I ran up stairs and found the hydrogen peroxide and just two days ago i left a syringe near it. { think I read a post about that} I gave her 5ml and nothing happened, so I gave her another 2 and stilll nothing, so I gave her another 4ml. Sure enough the entire piece of gum game right up with loads of vomit for a good 5 mins.
> ...



Aww, so sorry that happened, but so glad that my talking about it helped - I was beginning to think that I was a little redundant repeating it every time anything remotely related came up, but if doing so helped Zoe, I am so happy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think you're redundant at all, Tiny. I reminded myself today that I need a syringe for the hydrogen peroxide. Every potential puppy owner should be advised to get a medical kit and this lifesaving use of hydrogen peroxide. Thank goodness Zoe is alive. What a scare!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, so sorry that happened, but so glad that my talking about it helped - I was beginning to think that I was a little redundant repeating it every time anything remotely related came up, but if doing so helped Zoe, I am so happy!


Never can be redundant when it to anything health related in my opinion


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I don't think you're redundant at all, Tiny. I reminded myself today that I need a syringe for the hydrogen peroxide. Every potential puppy owner should be advised to get a medical kit and this lifesaving use of hydrogen peroxide. Thank goodness Zoe is alive. What a scare!



And it is good for me when it comes up too, because last time I remembered that hydrogen peroxide does not have a long shelf life, and I got a new bottle and threw out the old one!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad everything turned out fine. Thank goodness for your quick thinking and Tinypoodles repetition. Just so everyone knows the dose is 1 tsp (5ml/cc) per 10lbs of body weight or even up to 1ml/cc per lbs. A second dose can be given if vomiting doesn't happen within 15 mins but I have never seen that happen, usually it happens within a few minuets and I've never seen a proper dose take longer than 10 mins to work. Overdosing would be difficult because the quickness of which it acts. It doesn't get much of a chance to absorb into the system. It's important to keep in mind this is only with 3% HP a stronger concentration should never be used.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very glad for you. And thank goodness your niece hought to tell you about the gum! She's a real heroine for telling you that immediately.

i hope you all rest easy tonight.

If it hadn't been for Tiny Poodles posting about her xylotol emergency I would not have known of that danger either. Thank you Tiny.......

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I am so very glad for you. And thank goodness your niece hought to tell you about the gum! She's a real heroine for telling you that immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, that is so heartwarming to hear. And now I feel badly that I was almost too embarrassed to tell you guys - it was the very first time in all of my years of dog owning that I ever had a dog swallow something dangerous, and I felt So guilty, and like such a failure. 
But now I am going to tell that story every opportunity that I can for the rest of my life !


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Glad everything turned out fine. Thank goodness for your quick thinking and Tinypoodles repetition. Just so everyone knows the dose is 1 tsp (5ml/cc) per 10lbs of body weight or even up to 1ml/cc per lbs. A second dose can be given if vomiting doesn't happen within 15 mins but I have never seen that happen, usually it happens within a few minuets and I've never seen a proper dose take longer than 10 mins to work. Overdosing would be difficult because the quickness of which it acts. It doesn't get much of a chance to absorb into the system. It's important to keep in mind this is only with 3% HP a stronger concentration should never be used.


The vet said i did the right thing. I did not wait and kept giving her more until she finally threw up. At that point it was about 12ml, she is under 8lbs. she told be it would have been fine to have up to 25ml if necessary. The important part is getting them to thorow up right away.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, that is so heartwarming to hear. And now I feel badly that I was almost too embarrassed to tell you guys - it was the very first time in all of my years of dog owning that I ever had a dog swallow something dangerous, and I felt So guilty, and like such a failure.
> But now I am going to tell that story every opportunity that I can for the rest of my life !


You should. I knew about the dangers of zylotol before owning a dog. Since i had never owned a dog I tried to learn everything I could.
What I learned from you is to keep a syringe and the hydrogen peroxide handy. What good is knowing something is detrimental without knowing how to respond quickly?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> The vet said i did the right thing. I did not wait and kept giving her more until she finally threw up. At that point it was about 12ml, she is under 8lbs. she told be it would have been fine to have up to 25ml if necessary. The important part is getting them to thorow up right away.



That makes sense because as Poodle Crazy said, the peroxide is going to come up when they vomit anyhow.
In Timi's case the gum itself did not come up, which is why they kept her overnight. But since it was one of those gums with the flavor coating on the outside, I am sure that most, if not all of the xylitol was in the coating, which dissolved and came up with the fluid that she did spit up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> You should. I knew about the dangers of zylotol before owning a dog. Since i had never owned a dog I tried to learn everything I could.
> 
> What I learned from you is to keep a syringe and the hydrogen peroxide handy. What good is knowing something is detrimental without knowing how to respond quickly?



I have to admit that at that time I did not even know how quickly xylitol was absorbed. I was just giving "emergency first aid", and ran to the ER which fortunately is close by. I fully expected that they would induce vomiting a second time, I had no idea that it would have already have been too late!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is just terrifying. I'm soooooo glad it turned out well. Your niece was so good and smart to tell you. And your quick action made such a difference. So glad she's ok.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

I am so relieved that Zoe is doing well. And I appreciate Tiny Poodles information and the reminder to keep the syringe near the hydrogen peroxide. I don't keep any diet products in the house (I have ulcerative colitis and those "fake" sugars make me incredibly sick), but you just never know. Guests, a new product purchased without carefully reading the label....better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2m said:


> I am so relieved that Zoe is doing well. And I appreciate Tiny Poodles information and the reminder to keep the syringe near the hydrogen peroxide. I don't keep any diet products in the house (I have ulcerative colitis and those "fake" sugars make me incredibly sick), but you just never know. Guests, a new product purchased without carefully reading the label....better safe than sorry.



There are other foods you might want to use it with too - chocolate, onions, macadamia nuts, apple seeds, raisins and grapes....


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> There are other foods you might want to use it with too - chocolate, onions, macadamia nuts, apple seeds, raisins and grapes....




While true , xylitol and chocolate are the most harmful. Dogs were eating raisins and grapes for years.
What is the problem with apple seeds?
Humans do not stimulate a release of insulin in the pancreas when ingesting xylitol as dogs do. that is the real issue,then the dogs can become hypoglycemic , also effecting the liver.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mom2Zoe here is a whole list of foods that are toxic to pets, it explains the seeds

Alcoholic beverages 
Avocados
Apple seeds,, Apricot pits and Cherry pits (they contain cyanide, which is poisonous. While a few apple seeds may not cause a problem, the effects can accumulate over time if they are given to dogs regularly) 
Candy (particularly chocolate—which is toxic to dogs, cats, and ferrets—and any candy containing the toxic sweetener Xylitol) 
Coffee (grounds, beans, and chocolate-covered espresso beans)
Garlic
Grapes 
Gum (can cause blockages and sugar free gums may contain the toxic sweetener Xylitol)
Hops (used in home beer brewing) 
Macadamia nuts 
Moldy foods 
Mushroom plants 
Mustard seeds 
Onions and onion powder 
Peach pits 
Potato leaves and stems (green parts including green skin)
Raisins 
Rhubarb leaves 
Salt 
Tea (because it contains caffeine) 
Tomato leaves and stems (green parts) 
Walnuts 
Xylitol (artificial sweetener that is toxic to pets)
Yeast dough


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> While true , xylitol and chocolate are the most harmful. Dogs were eating raisins and grapes for years.
> What is the problem with apple seeds?
> Humans do not stimulate a release of insulin in the pancreas when ingesting xylitol as dogs do. that is the real issue,then the dogs can become hypoglycemic , also effecting the liver.



Apple seeds have arsenic in them. Personally I believe that raisins and grapes are like onions and garlic, a little bit fine, but if your dog eats a whole box of raisins, or a pan full of sautéed onions, then they reach toxic levels...


----------

